# about usq



## luvaussie (Dec 26, 2013)

hey anybody knows how is university of southern queensland
am planning to apply for masters in information systems in toowoomba campus.is it easy to get visa..everybody is saying if we get confirmation of enrollment..its easy to get visa is that true?


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah it is quite easy to get visa once you get admission there ............
have you applied yet or not?


----------

